# truth about harman burn pot



## CelciusMaximus (Oct 1, 2011)

is harman fessing up that the five hole burn pots are defective in design ?
i know they will replace them under warranty.i just had one replaced on a accentra insert.
just checked my p38 same pot .can the pot be replaced without changing the weldment/feeder tube?


----------



## mark2m (Oct 1, 2011)

Whats defected?  What design changes did they make?  Haven't had any issues with mine so far but haven't started it up yet this season.


----------



## 3650 (Oct 1, 2011)

five hole? mine must have 55.  what does the replacement pot look like?


----------



## lessoil (Oct 1, 2011)

I counted about 62 holes. Bought stove in 2008.


----------



## aaronnoel (Oct 1, 2011)

the five holes are down by them self at the auger. Mine was replaced for free. I had the auger squeal, so they changed out my old burn pot in hopes of solving that issue. It was done late season last year so I really don't know if it worked or not.


----------



## lecomte38 (Oct 1, 2011)

The auger  " squeal" was the first indication of a problem.  Weekly I had to scrape the neck of the feed tube to clean away the build up. (  I haven't had to scrape the neck since the fix ).  After 1 season the end of my auger was completely deformed and bent from excessive heat and scraping.  I had to replace the auger under warranty  and I welded the 5 holes closed.  It runs much better now.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 1, 2011)

"You can't handle the truth!"

Sorry I could not resist.

That burn pot did not last very long but contact your dealer to call the Tech Dept.

Eric


----------



## Jim H. (Oct 1, 2011)

I asked about this last year and was told I would have to buy the new burn pot.....how long is the warranty?  I would love the new one!   Thanks.


----------



## aaronnoel (Oct 1, 2011)

I think it's free no matter what, if you have the 5 holes they will replace it, I have found Harman to be good about parts at no cost some well after warranty has expired, it also helps to use a good dealer that will help you by knowing what parts Harman is aware of problems with and willing to replace free. I think some dealers might not go that extra step to take care of you and instead just charge you for that part and labor. I don't think they get paid much for warranty work, I was told once they get $20 for warranty stuff Harman stacks warranty work into the price of the unit.


----------



## roadking88 (Oct 1, 2011)

mine was manufactured in august of 2011...
hope i have the new burn pot...


----------



## PJPellet (Oct 1, 2011)

roadking88 said:
			
		

> mine was manufactured in august of 2011...
> hope i have the new burn pot...



Mine was February 2011...me too......Does anyone know when they switched over??


----------



## Jim H. (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone have something in writing from Harmon stating this?  Would be nice to take to the local dealer.  I can swap out my own burnpot.


----------



## roadking88 (Oct 1, 2011)

this guy is a harman dealer..............kinsman stoves

hopefully he will read this and let us know......


----------



## roadking88 (Oct 1, 2011)

this guy is a harman dealer..............kinsman stoves

hopefully he will read this and let us know......


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 1, 2011)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> Anyone have something in writing from Harmon stating this?  Would be nice to take to the local dealer.  I can swap out my own burnpot.



there is nothing in writing to my knowledge. the 5 lower holes isn't really know to be defective, just not very desirable because it can lead to the hard mass (clinker) formation at the mouth of the burnpot. failure of auger tips is not really connected to that. If you really want to, you can get some 2500 deg. RTV (automotive supply) and plug up the lower 5 holes from inside the burnpot. I've seen the auger tip failure on units with and without the holes. Might be a contributing factor in some instances, but not the source of the problem.


----------



## begreen (Oct 1, 2011)

I think RTV is 500 deg. I haven't heard of a 2500F sealant except perhaps some type of refractory cement?


----------



## imacman (Oct 1, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I think RTV is 500 deg. I haven't heard of a 2500F sealant except perhaps some type of refractory cement?



I agree w/ BG....the highest temp I know of is the stuff we use on our headers on the sprint car engines....650 Â°F max temp Permatex.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 1, 2011)

sorry, not an RTV, a silicate-ceramic cement, similar but different.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Oct 1, 2011)

1600 degree stuff with the caulking.....dont ask me how I know.  Cant get any of my pipes apart now  Sets up like concrete.


----------



## shadow_dog (Oct 2, 2011)

Bought mine in March of 2010. I looked and I can't find any 5 holes near the auger. Wish I had stumbled on this thread earlier. I just got done this evening doing my first "complete" cleaning on it. Took me forever to get it to come out far enough to do the cleaning. Must have become "set" on the rails. Just like the installer said, I didn't have to take it that far out to be able to do the complete clean.


----------



## dingees (Oct 2, 2011)

some units had a 6 year warranty ,more recent units have a 3 year warranty. some of the issues with the auger tip burning off were when you run the stove alot in a low fire mode and the fire burns deep in the firepot almost on the auger. if u run the unit with a feed rate of 1 or 2 which is not recommended, they suggest 3 to 4 is a good setting,the fire wants to burn low. if u have to run it in low alot ( because they generate so much heat), then a different setting is required, maybe going to the room temp mode which will allow the stove to shut down and relight as needed instead of in the stove temp mode which lets the stove go to a low burn when room temp is satisfied.


----------



## 3650 (Oct 3, 2011)

my stove doesnt shut down on room temp mode.  it stays idling.  got it set on 70, its 75 right now and there has been a tiny flame for about half hour now.


----------



## newf lover (Oct 3, 2011)

If you have it on manual, room temp mode, I don't think it will shut down. If it's on auto, it will shut off.


----------



## 3650 (Oct 3, 2011)

no, its on auto. it never has shut dow in auto since i got it.


----------



## CelciusMaximus (Oct 4, 2011)

just called my service dept and informed them of my concerns. the tech said harman probably would not replace the burn pot if there aren't
any other issues. i closed off the lower 5 holes with Thermo steel from autozone it is good for temps up to 2500 degrees.


----------



## swalz (Oct 4, 2011)

mine was replaced because it burnt a hole in the auger tube.


----------



## CelciusMaximus (Oct 4, 2011)

@ swalz, i went thru that with my accentra insert and trying to avoid this w/my p38.
you would think harman would be more proactive with this because it would be easier and less costly than replacing the whole weldment ect.
the auger tube should have been designed to be a separate part possibly sleeved in somehow.


----------



## PJPellet (Oct 4, 2011)

CelciusMaximus said:
			
		

> just called my service dept and informed them of my concerns. the tech said harman probably would not replace the burn pot if there aren't
> any other issues. i closed off the lower 5 holes with Thermo steel from autozone it is good for temps up to 2500 degrees.



Hi, I have a P43 and was wondering where exactly these holes are located?  I would like to do the same.  Thank You.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 4, 2011)

PJPellet said:
			
		

> CelciusMaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont think you'll have them on the P43. they would be at the very base of the burnpot, right in front of the auger mouth...changed that a few years ago, before the P43 came out.


----------



## lock&load (Oct 4, 2011)

checked my p-43 before they hooked it up today,no holes down low only start about 2-3 inches up the burn pot


----------



## PJPellet (Oct 4, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> PJPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You....you're right, I don't have them.  Glad about that.


----------



## brihvac (Oct 6, 2011)

How do you know if your burn pots bad? Im getting ready to order a ESP sensor and Im wondering if I should get a burn pot. I have read through all the post and I still do not know whats going on or why people are filling in the holes. What are the holes for?


----------



## Labrat (Oct 6, 2011)

brihvac Harman burn pots can develop a "speed bump" that some times can grow into cracks inbetween the holes.


----------



## brihvac (Oct 7, 2011)

I will have to check mine


----------



## WOODNUT358 (Oct 9, 2011)

Bought mine in 09,and I don't have the five holes either.Have a XXV.


----------



## RKS130 (Oct 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if an Accentra built at the end of 2009 has the five holes? Much obliged.


----------



## lecomte38 (Feb 11, 2012)

It is worth bringing this thread up again.  If You are having auger noise problems PLEASE check for the 5 holes at the throat of the burn pot and carbon build up around it.  Since I plugged the 5 holes I have NO carbon build up any where near the auger, the new replacement auger is still mint, and there has been no auger squeels.


----------



## aaronnoel (Feb 11, 2012)

yes, my squeal is gone, had my burnpot changed out at the end of last season and no squeal so far. Because of the warm weather I've run on low and still no squeal.


----------



## m159267 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have the 'bad' lower 5-hole pot. Currently those holes are 'plugged' with roofing nails. For those who have plugged those holes with ThermoSteel or like product, how difficult was it to remove the burn pot? I'm assuming it is anchored by the 4 nuts I see around it. Is there a gasket involved? If so will the removal destroy the gasket and require a replacement? Thx...


----------



## mjbrown (Feb 12, 2012)

m159267 said:
			
		

> I have the 'bad' lower 5-hole pot. Currently those holes are 'plugged' with roofing nails. For those who have plugged those holes with ThermoSteel or like product, how difficult was it to remove the burn pot? I'm assuming it is anchored by the 4 nuts I see around it. Is there a gasket involved? If so will the removal destroy the gasket and require a replacement? Thx...



yes the 4 nuts will remve the burn pot. there is a gasket behind the burn pot, and it will most likely pull apart when you separate the burn pot from the stove body. a quick trip to your dealer to purchase a new gasket before you tear down would be wise. they are only a few bucks (less than 10 if i remember correctly).


----------



## aaronnoel (Feb 12, 2012)

yes, I would change that gasket at the same time you pull off the burnpot. Thats all it is 4 bolts and of course you have too disconnect your igniter at that time as well.


----------

